# Room Planner Downloads



## bhabar (Aug 26, 2005)

I notice from Googling the topic that it is hard to find a room planner (more specifically Kitchen) download that is mac compatible. 
I run OS X .2.8 on my iMac. I have seen that Ikea does one for Windows. Is there one out there for me? I don't need anything fancy.
Sorry if you have answered this a million times before
Best
Jasmin


----------

